# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG P990 unlock

## dragoodwael

السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاته
عندي LG P990 بدي سويلو unlock,
مين فيكم حي يساعدني في هل شهر الكريم?
imei= 012571003235294
شكرن عن آلقراء و رمضان كريم لل جميع

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاته
> عندي lg p990 بدي سويلو unlock,
> مين فيكم حي يساعدني في هل شهر الكريم?
> Imei= 012571003235294
> شكرن عن آلقراء و رمضان كريم لل جميع

 lg
 imei:012571003235294
 nck=4935667918456029 
nsck=8735151864196219 
spck=2856056868117803 
cpck=7434796045160694
 simck=5806934513108012

----------


## mr-hany

مشكوووووور

----------


## godoba41

imei:012571003235294
nck=4935667918456029
nsck=8735151864196219
spck=2856056868117803
cpck=7434796045160694
simck=5806934513108012

----------


## ahabarouch

تسلم يداك ياغالي

----------

